# Lemon had her babies



## crazy4cochins (Mar 24, 2010)

My kitty Lemon finally had her babies !!! 3 girls and 1 boy he is the orange and wht one. all good and this will be her only litter ever.
Now I am waiting on my momma stray kitty to have hers, then it's off to the spay and neuter clinic for a visit too....
anyone need some kittens .lol.
This is what i get for moving out into the country i guess. One good thing is I have never had mice in my chicken coop from all the cats  out here.


----------



## asher (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet babies!

 I need a diagram or instructions on how to tell genders. I still cannot tell on Ruby's babies. (Of course I stopped mid check because they were urinating on me!)


----------



## crazy4cochins (Mar 24, 2010)

lol. sorry but I know how come we are always getting pood or peed on????
a good way is to look and see if there is a tiny raised bump right in front of the hole that is at the base of the  tail . "Bum hole "and if it is then it's usually a boy. If it's two flat like holes then it's a girl orrr wait a week or two then look again and will definatly see the raised part where the little peeter is.
Good luck and let me know what you find


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 24, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 26, 2010)

Aw, kitties!  They are cute.  Glad to hear you are having them neutered.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Mar 30, 2010)

Adorable!!    We need a barn cat too, and hope to get it fixed, now just need to find one...


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 30, 2010)

Get at least 2 barn cats. They are happier to have the company and if something happens to one, then you still have another one. I always like to have at least 3 barn cats around. When I get down to 2, I get at least 2 more. I seem to lose at least one a year and I'd rather not think about the why.

Some rescues will allow cats to be barn cats. I got some of mine from a rescue that specifically rescues feral cats, spays/neuters & tests & shots, and then rehomes them to people who need barn cats.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Mar 30, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Get at least 2 barn cats. They are happier to have the company and if something happens to one, then you still have another one. I always like to have at least 3 barn cats around. When I get down to 2, I get at least 2 more. I seem to lose at least one a year and I'd rather not think about the why.
> 
> Some rescues will allow cats to be barn cats. I got some of mine from a rescue that specifically rescues feral cats, spays/neuters & tests & shots, and then rehomes them to people who need barn cats.


Our Humane Society doesn't let people adopt cats if they are not going to be house pets.  They basically told us, "set a trap" so we need to find one someplace else.


----------



## MissDanni (Mar 30, 2010)

Lemon ... what a great name for a cat. I LOVE different names for pets rather than the same old boring ones.

Sweet little kittens!


----------



## crazy4cochins (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks, Lemon was the only name that fit her.
I have the daddy of lemons babies named Fiskerton, he is a really sweet boy  he will be fixed here soon also.
I also have a stray who is Momma Black kitty she is about to pop too.bet she has like 6 babies in there !
I don't have a barn well i do but it's tiny for my tiny goats.
I don't want lots of kitties, my neighbors always have kittens. That's where i got my cats from.lol.
I lost all my baby chicks last year to feral cats.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Mar 30, 2010)

crazy4cochins said:
			
		

> Thanks, Lemon was the only name that fit her.
> I have the daddy of lemons babies named Fiskerton, he is a really sweet boy  he will be fixed here soon also.
> I also have a stray who is Momma Black kitty she is about to pop too.bet she has like 6 babies in there !
> I don't have a barn well i do but it's tiny for my tiny goats.
> ...


 Where are ya??  Maybe I can take a few off your hands.


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Mar 30, 2010)

Super cute kitties.  Last fall I adverstised on craigslist for barn cats and ended up rescueing (sp?) 5.  A woman does rescues out here and picked them up from the shelter.  They were all spayed and utd on shots and free to me.  They have spent the whole winter in the house being pampered and getting fat, and we are now slowing introducing them to the great outdoors.  Hopefully we will have a serious decrease in our rodent/mole/ etc. population here.    I love them all, they are so beautiful in their own ways.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 30, 2010)

Aw, what a good lil' momma cat! Congrats!


----------



## crazy4cochins (Apr 2, 2010)

I am In Mo south of Kansas City.
I have kittens and Goats that need new homes!!!
Heres my new girls that need a home
Boots and Ashley (my son named them.lol







 I have had them disbudded too


----------



## Iwantgoats (Apr 3, 2010)

AAWWWWW! cute goat babies!  
I live in NY. 
Enjoy all your baby cuteness!


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 16, 2010)

they are very pretty goats!


----------

